# My beautiful car has died



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

It's died , It's in the garage , I've done all I can , New plugs/oil/filters/new coil packs , thought I had solved the issue with the new coil packs but alas last night it gave up on me , Plugged in my OBD scanner and got PO302C reading , Misfire cylinder no2 , Swapped coils around , still got same code , Maybe the injectors ?

Got a feeling it's going to be a big bill 

Here's a couple of pics of how I like to remember her


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh no!! Feel for ya mate


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Very sorry to read that, i hope its something deceptively simple, and cheap to fix.
Will keep 'em crossed, best of luck.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Let's hope it's not the timing chain .......


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Timing chain only effecting timing on one cyclinder?
If it is a misfire and is cylinder specific it's an injector 99%.

You can try that by unplugging the injector (if you can externally).
If no change then it's injector.

Things happen and break it's not dead at all yet mate.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd agree it's a faulty injector due to the misfire and it's a known problem on the petrol versions.

Have you not got the BMW warranty? A lot of people have had them replaced under warranty.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

BMW Warantee is only valid if its got a full BM Service history if I remember correctly.

OP: Bad luck fella hope you get it sorted soon and its not too painful...take some lube with you if you get it fixed at BMW


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> BMW Warantee is only valid if its got a full BM Service history if I remember correctly.


Before you take the warranty out it does not need to be BMW, just full service history.

Once you take the warranty out, you have to use BMW. European block exemption does not apply to aftermarket warranties iirc. So you are contracted to stick to the policy wording.

It does state in the policy wording that it does need BMW service, once you are under warranty.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ahh ok I see knew there was some caveat involved.

Been a long while since I had to pay for any servicing on my cars, some benefits to having a lease car on the work car ownership scheme!


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Need to carry out a "Leak off test" on the injector bank - very easy to do just need the kit, and the right adaptors for your injectors.

http://www.bmwland.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=96712


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm picking up a 330i tomorrow. Which ones that?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I think the E93 only had the 3 litre engine fitted so probably the same engine as yours.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

ardandy said:


> I'm picking up a 330i tomorrow. Which ones that?


The very same , 2008 with 34k on it


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Any mods?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

ardandy said:


> Any mods?


Performance intake 
Performance exhaust


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Whats the intake cost/do?


----------



## lavor (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

ardandy said:


> Whats the intake cost/do?


Cost - £600

Do - The air intake system comprises of special air pipes and filters that ensure the engine is always provided with the optimum amount of air. As a result, the cylinders are evenly filled, and so are able to produce more power and more torque. The system also gives the engine a deep intake note, enriching the sports-car experience of driving your BMW. Available for BMW 330i, 325i, 323


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

Gutted for you mate

I've been plagued with problems with my car, EGR valves, turbo's, maniolds. The last thing was the gearbox and I had no service history to show, luckily the manufacturer replaced it anyway....otherwise it was going to be about £3k minimum


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

R7KY D said:


> Cost - £600
> 
> Do - The air intake system comprises of special air pipes and filters that ensure the engine is always provided with the optimum amount of air. As a result, the cylinders are evenly filled, and so are able to produce more power and more torque. The system also gives the engine a deep intake note, enriching the sports-car experience of driving your BMW. Available for BMW 330i, 325i, 323


Seems steep for an intake?

Not bothered for bhp, just want the throaty noise. Worth £600?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

ardandy said:


> Seems steep for an intake?
> 
> Not bothered for bhp, just want the throaty noise. Worth £600?


I like noises :thumb: intake + exhaust both oem parts

I don't however like the noise of my poorly engine


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

How much is an injector? Surely its not worth getting rid for one part?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Injectors and coil packs are a common problem on these.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

roscopervis said:


> How much is an injector? Surely its not worth getting rid for one part?


Reflex reaction to car breaking.
Used to be the same for every little niggle with my old car.. ABS wire snapping etc.

When you blow the gearbox at santa pod you realise you should probably chop it in.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

roscopervis said:


> How much is an injector? Surely its not worth getting rid for one part?


Don't see where I said i was getting rid of it ???

I want it back all fixed


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You spent £600 on an intake and £900?? on the exhaust so an injector is probably peanuts in comparison.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

ardandy said:


> You spent £600 on an intake and £900?? on the exhaust so an injector is probably peanuts in comparison.


:lol: Never thought of it like that , Made me laugh and feel a bit better :thumb:

Other than the little niggle i'm having , it's a stonking great engine and you'll have loads of fun in yours , What are you getting saw your post but the link is dead


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

R7KY D said:


> :lol: Never thought of it like that , Made me laugh and feel better :thumb:
> 
> Other than the little niggle i'm having , it's a stonking great engine and you'll have loads of fun in yours


Can't find the intake anywhere online???

It's coming with a years comprehensive BMW warranty so should be ok for a bit!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

ardandy said:


> Can't find the intake anywhere online???
> 
> It's coming with a years comprehensive BMW warranty so should be ok for a bit!


http://www.bmw.co.uk/en/topics/owners/accessories/accessoryDetail.accessoryId=1806.html


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

R7KY D said:


> What are you getting saw your post but the link is dead


They must have taken it off.

BMW 330i M Sport Tourer
2006 (56) 
68250 miles
Manual
Black Sapphire 
Lemon Dakota Leather
18" Alloys
M Sport Pack
Parking Distance Control
Cruise Control
Rain Sensor Wipers with Auto Headlight Activation
Automatic Air Conditioning
Auto Drive Away Locking System
Front Foglights


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

did i see carbon .... mmmmm


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

I had the injectors go on my E92 three times in the two years I owned it.

A friend also had the same problem.


----------

